# Belgian Cubers



## Raviorez (Dec 3, 2013)

hello everybody,

Just want to know if there are some Belgian Cubers on speedsolving.com?

greets


----------



## Jander Clerix (Dec 4, 2013)

Ja er zijn er


----------



## Jorenski (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes they are present <


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 7, 2013)

Mag ik weten van waar jullie zijn?
Mag ook via PM hoor


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nog eentje hier, ik persoonlijk van nabij Brussel


----------

